# Caravan anyone?



## DaisyDoom (Jul 10, 2011)

Do people still do this? I'd love to have more travelers with us on our journey but we don't have much car room. Anyone have any info about modern american caravans?


----------



## Nyte (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a pretty awesome idea. I don't have any kind of wheels, or way to properly get some, but this is an awesome idea.


----------



## bicycle (Jul 14, 2011)

i wonder how it will be with parking.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 14, 2011)

We've got most of our parking spots planned out including back-up spots and most are free. We are having trouble finding places at a few stops but other than that its all good.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be updating on our location throughout the trip so if anyone is in whatever area we are in at the time, they can meet up with us.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you coming through Austin? I live on a farm out here that you're totally welcome to stay on.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 25, 2011)

We aren't planning on it but we might, that would be very helpful, thank you! I'll let you know


----------



## dolittle (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, I currently have a van mostly set up for camping in. I've lived in it off & on for a couple yr's. Where are you traveling to? How long do you plan to travel? And how are you paying insurance, gas & living expenses?


----------



## reallifeisnocool (Oct 4, 2011)

I might be down, let me know if you're on the west coast


----------



## Hobacalypse (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm working on getting my vehicle soon, And when i do i will be more then down to meet up with some other caravans, I've caravaned it with two full size busses and a mini bus with two vans and a car, Tons of kids Tons of booze Tons of fun

TONS 'O FUN MOstly we traveled in the desert and rocked hidden hot springs and squat buildings, Caravans are a great way to find and pop a squat throughout the country,

What program will you be using to chart your progress, I've tried google maps thing but i don't like it as much.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Oct 5, 2011)

We still haven't left....a lot depends on when this car is done...praying its done by next week...a bunch of bs. But anyway, which route we take depends on exactly when we leave. Our original drive consisted of FL, MS, LA, OK, KS, CO, NV, N. CA to S. CA. It might just be through FL, MS, LA, TX, NM, AZ, CA. I don't know how long it will take because it all depends on which way we go and how long we stay at each place. If we go through CO and KS, it will take longer because we will be visiting family. As far as expenses, we will be living off savings and what I make selling jewelry and stuff.

I do appreciate a good party but I'm not really in to getting drunk. I do smoke herb but we won't be taking any on the road. This is a somewhat family oriented trip .....I say somewhat because we aren't the average family haha but I don't want to be around a bunch of obnoxious drunks and I def don't want them around my child. Not saying anyone is a drunk....just saying. Pretty much, we will not be involved with anything that could get us arrested or my child taken away or anything like that lol.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Oct 5, 2011)

Hobacalypse said:


> I'm working on getting my vehicle soon, And when i do i will be more then down to meet up with some other caravans, I've caravaned it with two full size busses and a mini bus with two vans and a car, Tons of kids Tons of booze Tons of fun
> 
> TONS 'O FUN MOstly we traveled in the desert and rocked hidden hot springs and squat buildings, Caravans are a great way to find and pop a squat throughout the country,
> 
> What program will you be using to chart your progress, I've tried google maps thing but i don't like it as much.


 
What programs are there?


----------



## dprogram (Oct 5, 2011)

Microsoft Streets and Trips is pretty cool. There are soooo many options to plan your route resourcefully. The last time I bought it was in 2009 and it was about 30 bucks. It allows you to include stops, shows how much you'll be spending on gas, and on and on. I recommend it highly.


----------



## Hobacalypse (Oct 6, 2011)

That sounds like a good one


----------



## supertramp1990 (Oct 10, 2011)

you guys should come to richmond for the rallys


----------



## Earth (Oct 10, 2011)

Ref: "I do appreciate a good party but I'm not really in to getting drunk. I do smoke herb but we won't be taking any on the road. This is a somewhat family oriented trip .....I say somewhat because we aren't the average family haha but I don't want to be around a bunch of obnoxious drunks and I def don't want them around my child. Not saying anyone is a drunk....just saying. Pretty much, we will not be involved with anything that could get us arrested or my child taken away or anything like that lol. "

GOOD FOR YOU !!


----------



## Nelco (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm heading to the ne of NM early next year..from there, i dunno..might stay there, may not..not trying to plan past that point until i get there and feel it out.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Oct 11, 2011)

dprogram said:


> Microsoft Streets and Trips is pretty cool. There are soooo many options to plan your route resourcefully. The last time I bought it was in 2009 and it was about 30 bucks. It allows you to include stops, shows how much you'll be spending on gas, and on and on. I recommend it highly.


Oh yeah, I've heard of that. We made a huge binder with maps of all our stops, camping spots, truck stops, rest stops, cheesy tourist spots...the gas feature is all it's missing....I wonder if I can find something free...


----------



## dprogram (Oct 11, 2011)

go to download.com for awesome free software


----------



## blacklines (Oct 19, 2011)

PM me when you're heading through louisiana, if you hit baton rouge I may be able to provide a nice parking area for your caravan for a night (or two if its a weekend!)


----------

